# Why does a 922 require someone with an IQ of 3 to do the installs.



## kcolg30

Is the 922 that difficult to setup and install. I have a degree in computer science and support over 3000 PC/servers devices as an IM/IT manager...so my question is why does DISH require a DISH tech to plug in an ethernet cable and acquire an IP from the router via DHCP.

Am I missing something with the install....


----------



## Codfishjoe

secret dish IPs?


----------



## kcolg30

Codfishjoe said:


> secret dish IPs?


256.256.256.256 :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK

Based on the title of your thread, you seem perfectly qualified to do the install.


----------



## Paulp

Based on the two installers that installed mine on the weekend and did nothing but unplung my old 622 and plug the 922 the same way but added a CAT5 cable that I had ready for them that goes to the route, The Baby from the E-Trade comercials could pull it off.


----------



## P Smith

kcolg30 said:


> Is the 922 that difficult to setup and install. I have a degree in computer science and support over 3000 PC/servers devices as an IM/IT manager...so my question is why does DISH require a DISH tech to plug in an ethernet cable and acquire an IP from the router via DHCP.
> 
> Am I missing something with the install....


They need your money nothing else ... so, IQ=3 would be more then enough for that.


----------



## Paulp

now if I can only make the 922 do what it's should do I would be happy


----------



## Stewart Vernon

kcolg30 said:


> Is the 922 that difficult to setup and install. I have a degree in computer science and support over 3000 PC/servers devices as an IM/IT manager...so my question is why does DISH require a DISH tech to plug in an ethernet cable and acquire an IP from the router via DHCP.
> 
> Am I missing something with the install....


They don't know what you do and do not have.. You might not have the right satellite dishes pointed at the right satellites (if you are upgrading from SD to HD or in some cases old HD customers on a mixed arc setup)... or you might need a new switch to support the addition of a 922 if it isn't a direct swap for a similar receiver.

They also want to connect to the internet and verify that it works.

There are actually a lot of reasons why... but the most important reason is because they do.

To be fair, I've seen people on this very forum who claim to be experts ask some fairly basic questions sometimes... which means maybe they don't know as much as they think they do.... and from the Dish perspective, they know you will complain and freak out if it doesn't work... so it behooves them to send an installer with the receiver to set it up right.


----------



## Nick

Behooves?


----------



## greatwhitenorth

Why does a 922 require someone with an IQ of 3 to do the installs. 

Do you realize how offensive that thread title is to some of this audience?:nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Nick said:


> Behooves?


Did you not know the word? Or not understand its usage in context?


----------



## phrelin

Behooves are the things at the bottom of the leg:









​


----------



## dhickman

kcolg30 said:


> Is the 922 that difficult to setup and install. I have a degree in computer science and support over 3000 PC/servers devices as an IM/IT manager...so my question is why does DISH require a DISH tech to plug in an ethernet cable and acquire an IP from the router via DHCP.
> 
> Am I missing something with the install....


Well based on some of the CS majors that I have interviewed who can not describe a simple linked list, maybe not.

I agree the policy is bs.

---

dhh - also have a bscs


----------



## BattleZone

The policy is the policy because it's appropriate for 97+% of customers. When you're a big national corporations, you don't create policies based on the <3% of "exceptions", but on what the majority needs. And it's a lot easier overall if you don't make exceptions to your policies, even if that is an inconvenience for a small subset of that <3%.

You can always order through a retailer and do it yourself if you want.


----------



## ZBoomer

My 922 installer, that I had to pay to come to my house, didn't even know the unit attached to broadband.

He hooked it up, barely figured out how to setup the remote, and took off. Requiring us to pay for an installer, and getting this, isn't acceptable to me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

ZBoomer said:


> My 922 installer, that I had to pay to come to my house, didn't even know the unit attached to broadband.
> 
> He hooked it up, barely figured out how to setup the remote, and took off. Requiring us to pay for an installer, and getting this, isn't acceptable to me.


That I 100% agree with... It completely defeats the purpose of requiring an installer when the installer is not trained!

I was a two-way radio installer/serviceman years ago... and I was often sent out on jobs that I really wasn't qualified to complete in certain scenarios. There was a lot I knew and could do... but many things I could not.. which meant some trips were wasted.


----------

